# Pen Like Weapon



## runnerninja (Mar 9, 2010)

I was introduced to a weapon at tai jutsu last night. It is a small wooden weapon that is similar in shape to a pen. It goes to a slight point at the ends and is useful for pressure point and muscle strikes aswekk as striking places like the bridge of the nose and for assisting in wrist locks. I think it begins with the letter 'K' and ends with 'bo' but I may be wrong.

Any ideas what this is called?

Cheers
PAul


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 9, 2010)

There are a number of variants, the one you are thinking of is called a Kubotan, named for it's "inventor", Takayuki Kubota, although I don't think that's exactly what you were using.

The origin weapon is a short stick designed to fit across the palm of the hand, with a small section protruding out each end, known as a Yawara, or a Tenouchi, or a few other names in different systems. Kubota's version has a keyring attached to make it legal to carry, as it's not a weapon then, but essentially it's the same thing.


----------



## Carol (Mar 9, 2010)

It's a kubotan. Very handy item to train with. 







Edit...Chris beat me to it. Oh you tricky Ninjas!


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 9, 2010)

Kubotan are metal, and have a keyring (as per your picture), so I'm still going for Yawara, simply misnamed in all likelihood. This one was wooden, and there is no mention of any ring. For what it's worth, though, some versions of Yawara sticks had a loop of cord in the middle to hold it in place (the loop is put over your second or third finger, like a ring). A third variant is what was called a Yubi Bo, although this is typically a bit longer, about 8 inches.


----------



## Carol (Mar 9, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> For what it's worth, though, some versions of Yawara sticks had a loop of cord in the middle to hold it in place (the loop is put over your second or third finger, like a ring).


 
Which, IMO is a very interesting variation.  We use them too.

http://www.cebuwest.com/pocketsticks.htm


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 9, 2010)

Yep, that's them. Very fun. I've also seen a version in the Amok groups, sharpened to a nasty point at each end, to use against a knife. The idea is that because they are made of wood, they are less likely to be taken off you if travelling, but the things are still quite nasty.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a "Sharkie" pen that works the same way as the kubotan ya'll are talking about.  Looks like an oversize sharpie marker but it's very heavy and works well as an SD weapon...or as a marker.


----------



## Skpotamus (Mar 10, 2010)

You could always go with a tactical pen as well.  http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=SWPENBK 

Essentially an aluminum kubotan that you can actually write with.


----------



## Aikicomp (Mar 11, 2010)

Have trained with them and they can be used quite effectively. However, now I just carry a mini mag-light. (Two AA size) just as effective as a yawara or a kubaton IMHO.

Michael


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 11, 2010)

Aikicomp said:


> Have trained with them and they can be used quite effectively. However, now I just carry a mini mag-light. (Two AA size) just as effective as a yawara or a kubaton IMHO.
> 
> Michael


Kubotons are all well and good, but just look around you and see how the enviornment provides them for you.
sean


----------



## Drac (Mar 11, 2010)

theletch1 said:


> I have a "Sharkie" pen that works the same way as the kubotan ya'll are talking about. Looks like an oversize sharpie marker but it's very heavy and works well as an SD weapon...or as a marker.


 
You too??? I was given one as a gift...


----------



## Drac (Mar 11, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> Kubotan are metal, and have a keyring (as per your picture), so I'm still going for Yawara, simply misnamed in all likelihood. This one was wooden, and there is no mention of any ring. For what it's worth, though, some versions of Yawara sticks had a loop of cord in the middle to hold it in place (the loop is put over your second or third finger, like a ring). A third variant is what was called a Yubi Bo, although this is typically a bit longer, about 8 inches.


 
The original Kubotans were that composite plastic..I remember a time when you had to attend a class to carry one ( as a cop)..They were all black in color except if you had an instructors cert, then they gave you a white one..


----------



## lklawson (Mar 11, 2010)

Aikicomp said:


> However, now I just carry a mini mag-light. (Two AA size) just as effective as a yawara or a kubaton IMHO.


And no one wonders why your carrying a weapon.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Drac said:


> You too??? I was given one as a gift...


 That's how I got mine.


----------



## akonpittbull (Jul 2, 2010)

I think the scientist will invent pen size nuclear Bomb one day. I can say this because lots of things they have invented till date and now this one is the latest. So If I can see the future then my prediction can be the right one.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 3, 2010)

Um... what? Inventors and scientists have invented things? If you can see into the future then you can predict things? And really, what does any of this have to do with the thread, other than your seeming connection to anything to do with a pen (your three posts in total are all linked in with this idea, including necro-ing a thread on acupressure and acupuncture to mention a laser-pen, necro-ing [although not to the same degree] a thread on collapsible batons to mention your love of kubotans as pen-style weapons [even though it comes directly after people talking about how they can't be taken on planes, your entire comment is how good they are because you can use them anywhere], and now here).

When we combine that with your signature of "Logo pens", a link to a pen-ordering website, and your martial art and experience being listed as "10", I'm not getting good feelings here.


----------



## lklawson (Jul 3, 2010)

akonpittbull said:


> I think the scientist will invent pen size nuclear Bomb one day. I can say this because lots of things they have invented till date and now this one is the latest. So If I can see the future then my prediction can be the right one.


Critical Mass?

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 3, 2010)

Am wondering if this is what the OP was talking about?? http://www.amazon.com/Cold-Steel-SD2-Mini-Koga/dp/B0016CRBYO/ref=pd_sim_sg_7 
I am a great fan of the Kubotan and carry a mini-mag around in my back pocket while I'm at work. However I have it so that I can give it to the last person in my group as they can turn it on when I call their name out during the tour and let me know they're still there by flashing the light at me ... looking down a long line of people (uptowards 40-45) in my group I have to make sure I have all of them.
Yeah it does leave me WITHOUT my kubotan but I'm not wholly defenseless. I still have my pocket folder and my 2 D cell MagLite which is adequate enough to deter any idiocy in the cave. 

Fun little stuff... and I wonder if the "Sharkie" is legal to carry on airliners or has the *ahem* pen reached the "no-fly" list?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 3, 2010)

theletch1 said:


> I have a "Sharkie" pen that works the same way as the kubotan ya'll are talking about. Looks like an oversize sharpie marker but it's very heavy and works well as an SD weapon...or as a marker.


 

Always good to leave identifying marks on the perp.


----------



## elder999 (Jul 4, 2010)

Why not just get a _good pen?_

I'm never without my Mont Blanc Pen.





akonpittbull said:


> I think the scientist will invent pen size nuclear Bomb one day. I can say this because lots of things they have invented till date and now this one is the latest. So If I can see the future then my prediction can be the right one.


 
ANd here ya go....


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 4, 2010)

That's awesome and I'm stealing it.


----------

